# P0456, Any ideas?



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

My Jetta is throwing a code (P0456 EVAP) and when I clear the code, it comes back after about 50 miles. Anyone had this type of problem before? Thanks guys.


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=P0456+vw


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Probably N80 valve. evap purge valve. Its the black valve on your intake manifold. To test hook a vacuum pump to the manifold side. If it does NOT hold vacuum, that's your problem. Or, just change it.


----------



## Zurique (Feb 15, 2008)

> rustlerdude
> Probably N80 valve. evap purge valve. Its the black valve on your intake manifold. To test hook a vacuum pump to the manifold side. If it does NOT hold vacuum, that's your problem. Or, just change it.


 Thank you, I'm gonna take a look at the purge valve this afternoon.


----------



## rustlerdude (Aug 13, 2007)

Your best bet is to hook a vac gauge to it and do NOT tap it, bounce it or hit it with anything. don't apply vacuum to the side going away from the motor. Those valves are picky and if you gently test it, it will probably fail. But if you tap it you may cause it to pass the vacuum test and then it will fail in a day or so again leaving you wondering.


----------

